# Possibly turning our 09 Chevy Silverado 3500 into a Dump Truck/ Dually.



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok,we are thinking about turning our 2009 Silverado 3500HD into a dump truck. Well, our truck is a single rear wheel, its an 8 ft bed.

We are are wondering what you have to do to make it a dually. Since its a 1 ton, we heard you could just switch up some stuff, or do you just gotta swap the rear-ends?

Also, what body would you suggest, i was thinking the kind where the 3 sides flip down (for easy unloading). I know a lot of people like aluminum, but its more expensive, and i heard that dents easily. We would use it in the winter for salt, and for mulch, and brush in the summer.

Also, without any changes to the trucks frame, how big of a bed can you put on it? Like cant you put a 10 ft dump on it?

Lastly what dumping mechanisms would you suggest? (what ever the technical name is)...

Any suggestions/ info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe you should just trade it in for a dump. Seems like a lot of work to convert, but I've never had it done or priced it out. Do you think you will save money doing the conversion over the trade? Have you run any numbers for what it will cost?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The cost to put a dump bed on will be the same as starting with a new cab and chassis. You can sell your current bed to offset some of the expense. Any good truck upfitter should be able to give you a complete quote. I'm not sure if there is a difference in the rear axle between a SRW and DRW. You might be able to just put some Budd style rims on and go. You will need the adapter to put on the front hubs for the Budd rims to work.

I would think a 9 foot bed would be the max without lengthening the frame.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have no useful insight other then I think dually axles are slightly less wide then single wheel axles, But what I really wanted to say was if you end up doing it, MAKE SURE YOU GET ALOT OF PICTURES!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I looked online at some chassis cabs and tried to compare them to standard pickup such as yours. There are quite a few differences such as overall length, weight capacity and wheel base length. I don't know if this switch over is as straight forward as you think. I'm not an expert though, and I'm interested to here someone's expert opinion.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

The dually axle for dually pickups is about 4 inches wider than yours. You can get 2-inch spacers that bolt to your axle and allow mounting duals. This allows the cupped-in tire to not rub the spring. Your axle already has the same bearings, axle shafts, and brakes that the dually gets so no worries there. The axle for a Cab-n-Chassis dually is narrower than yours. The frame rails for a C&C truck are closer together which allows the axle to carry dual wheels without the excess vehicle width. Also, the cab-to-axle length is 3 more inches on a C&C truck. These slight differences will make mounting a dump bed (which is certainly sized for a C&C frame, not your frame) a little more challenging. Custom fabrication will include more than just hinge mounts and hoist install. Due to the width of your frame, you cannot mount a C&C dually axle under your frame which means that even if you do manage to mount the bed, your outside dually tire will protrude several inches outside the dump box.

If you want best bang-for-the-buck, just buy another truck that already has a dump bed on it. You'll be money ahead in the long run and won't mess up a perfectly good truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW! Sounds like we found an expert.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Buy a new truck, no matter how well you do it you will still have a converted ass raped piece of crap that will never match what the vin number says it is


----------



## Mvplc2010 (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW. Thats a lot of work for a truck conversion. Personally. I would just try and locate a nice stake-body bed for it. That might be kind of hard since its such a new truck but you never know. Then i would keep the SRW and put an air leveler kit on instead. the dually really isnt going to make or break you if you put that leveler kit on. heres the website. give it a try. this is actually a pretty cheap alternative. http://www.arnottindustries.com You have an awesome truck. dont ruin it. with the DRW. You could also put a dump bed insert in it. thats what im planning on doing with my truck this spring. I also think there are kits that can make your stock bed dump that is on your truck now but i think you lose payload. Buyers just came out with a new dump insert with great ratings. http://www.dumperdogg.com/

MVPLC2010
2003 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L 8' Wester Pro Plow Snow-ex 575 Spreader
2005 Ford F250 6.0L PSD. 8'-10' Western Wideout


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why not just leave it a single rear wheel? I have seen them and they don't look that bad.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

why dont you just put some woooden sides on it and by the hydraulic kit that turns a regular bed into a dump bed. I think you can get the heavy duty ones for like $2,000 and I've heard you can dump bout 4000lbs. As long as yoyur not hauling a crazy load I think it'd work well


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like my SRW aluminum dumps. I don't think the addition weight that the dually's offer is worth the extra tires,brakes,fuel. SRW plows better,travels through highway slush better, and has a tighter turning radius. JMO


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

IDK about all that Mr. Markus. Mine does all those things real well and turns tight too! Plus It will haul more weight, and resell for more $$ when I go to sell it and retire to a warm fuzzy place. I'm not saying yours don't work well for doing what you need done, just adding some benefits of the dually set-up. BTW, your trucks look good, and the aluminum is a plus in winter.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think making his 09 a dually will increase the value of his truck. I think this guy wants to do it more for looks than carrying capacity.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Equipment is paid for... I plan on driving it into the ground
I hear retirement is overrated and the extra couple grand won't get me warm and fuzzy. Probably only a couple cases of beer by the time I'm there.:laughing:


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok...

1. Insert... We have thought about it... BUT, if we get a dump bed, we can put a tailgate spreader on it... We have a huge problem with our salt freezing in our v-box... So when it freezes we climb in there with shovels, hammers, and spudbars. Then we have to scoop it all out... Which is a pain... With a dump we could just pull the dump off, and dump it...

2. Dump Bed w/ SRW... We have thought about it too, but i have heard you cant carry as much, and some1 said that some places wont set it up for you if its not DRW...I heard its not as stable with the dump up in the single rear wheel... 

3. Selling the Truck... This truck is all paid off, and the second we drove it off the lot, the value dropped a ton... So we would loose ous A$$ (we think)....

I think thats the 3 big ones...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Lets say we went with the SRW, and threw a bed on it... Legaly how big of a bed could we put on it. Or what would be best. Would we just be limited to a 8ft bed?

Mr. Marcus... Any more pics of your NBS?

And you lose a volume with the inserts...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is one of those conversion kits... It adds stability, not more capacity...

http://www.southwestwheel.com/chevymaxforce.htm


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

all that kit does is allow bigger rims and tires like the ones on semi's to be installed on your already DRW truck. It doesnt convert anything other than the stud pattern to fit the bigger rims


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I believe the hardest part of this whole equation is going to be getting the label on the door jamb changed to reflect a heavier GVW. I'm fairly sure all the work would have to be done by an upfitter, and seeing they'd be signing off on some serios liability, it's gonna cost a lot of payuppayuppayup.

I'd suggest trading in/selling one of the vehicles and buying what you really need before attempting to convert a near new truck over.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You don't need dual wheels. Mr.Markus has proven that. Sounds like you need a heated place to park the truck. Maybe look into a heater for the garage.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A DRW truck can carry nearly twice the weight of a SRW


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

rusty_keg_3;1013354 said:


> Mr. Marcus... Any more pics of your NBS?


Not familiar with the abbreviation NBS?!? I am assuming you would like pictures of the hoist systems. You'll have to wait for those... got a storm rolling through tonight.

I did equipe these with independant leveling air bag suspension in the back. I do lawn work in the summer.... mulch,branches,debris etc light stuff. We haul the heavy stuff with an International. I do agree if you need a dually buy one, don't hack up that truck to try and make one.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

You can get tailgate/endgate spreaders for dump bed inserts. If that is holding you back.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1013496 said:


> Not familiar with the abbreviation NBS?!? I am assuming you would like pictures of the hoist systems. You'll have to wait for those... got a storm rolling through tonight.
> 
> I did equipe these with independant leveling air bag suspension in the back. I do lawn work in the summer.... mulch,branches,debris etc light stuff. We haul the heavy stuff with an International. I do agree if you need a dually buy one, don't hack up that truck to try and make one.


NBS- New Body Style


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;1013354 said:


> Lets say we went with the SRW, and threw a bed on it... Legaly how big of a bed could we put on it. Or what would be best. Would we just be limited to a 8ft bed?


Legally, you can put anything you want on there as long as you don't go over GVW or axle ratings. It would be LEGAL to put a 14' bed on it. Not very smart, but legal... As far as PRACTICAL is concerned, a 9-foot bed is the upper end. Rather than asking a bunch of internet arm-chair mechanics to speculate about stuff, why not go and talk to an upfitter that does this kind of thing for a living? They might have an aluminum dump bed made just for non-C&C pickup conversions. If they do, pony up the bucks and get it!

Hey, I just did a quick GOOGLE and found this little gem. No pricing info, but what a sweet outfit!
http://equipment.forconstructionpros.com/product/69364/Truckcraft_Corp_Metro_Aluminum_Flatbed_Kit


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

By the way, While I was out today I saw a dodge dually with a dump bed on it, I know for a fact this truck used to be a pick up, and the tires were sticking out waaayyy past the dump bed it looked really freakin stupid, I would not recomend doing it... well atleast not with out an axle swap to accomidate for the 2 extra tires


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

BDEMOTT;1013387 said:


> all that kit does is allow bigger rims and tires like the ones on semi's to be installed on your already DRW truck. It doesnt convert anything other than the stud pattern to fit the bigger rims


Ahh, i didnt realize that. Thanks



jomama45;1013442 said:


> I believe the hardest part of this whole equation is going to be getting the label on the door jamb changed to reflect a heavier GVW. I'm fairly sure all the work would have to be done by an upfitter, and seeing they'd be signing off on some serios liability, it's gonna cost a lot of payuppayuppayup.
> 
> I'd suggest trading in/selling one of the vehicles and buying what you really need before attempting to convert a near new truck over.


Im looking at some "lightly used" NBS Chevys, and if we could get like 30 for just the truck (no plow). we could buy an 07, duramax, dually, with a dump already... I think i will say somethin to my bro about looking to trade, or sell...



2COR517;1013484 said:


> A DRW truck can carry nearly twice the weight of a SRW


Really? I didnt know it was that much more...



Mr.Markus;1013496 said:


> Not familiar with the abbreviation NBS?!? I am assuming you would like pictures of the hoist systems. You'll have to wait for those... got a storm rolling through tonight.
> 
> I did equipe these with independant leveling air bag suspension in the back. I do lawn work in the summer.... mulch,branches,debris etc light stuff. We haul the heavy stuff with an International. I do agree if you need a dually buy one, don't hack up that truck to try and make one.


Yea snowman269 said it... NBS= New Body Style... Trucks like ours, OBS= Old Body Style...

Ok, thanks



djagusch;1013497 said:


> You can get tailgate/endgate spreaders for dump bed inserts. If that is holding you back.


You know who makes a good insert? And we like the look of a dump...



thesnowman269;1013532 said:


> NBS- New Body Style


Yup



aeronutt;1013534 said:


> Legally, you can put anything you want on there as long as you don't go over GVW or axle ratings. It would be LEGAL to put a 14' bed on it. Not very smart, but legal... As far as PRACTICAL is concerned, a 9-foot bed is the upper end. Rather than asking a bunch of internet arm-chair mechanics to speculate about stuff, why not go and talk to an upfitter that does this kind of thing for a living? They might have an aluminum dump bed made just for non-C&C pickup conversions. If they do, pony up the bucks and get it!
> 
> Hey, I just did a quick GOOGLE and found this little gem. No pricing info, but what a sweet outfit!
> http://equipment.forconstructionpros.com/product/69364/Truckcraft_Corp_Metro_Aluminum_Flatbed_Kit


You make a good point.

Yea, i have called our local out fitter 1,2,3,4,5,6......14 times... They keep putting me on hold. The first time i waited for 1/2 hr... They sell, and service plows too, so they are probably busy... But we might stop in there this weekend...


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Just put a dump insert in.

Buyers makes a tailgate salter for their dump insert.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Rusty dont want to put you down, but you will not get 30k for your truck.... With the plow and salter.

Your truck with the vortech and say 30k miles might might catch 21-22k


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

rusty keg, i belive you have been drinkin outa the keg to much because that idea is simply ********!!!!!!!!! you are going to end up with a hack of a truck, 3 times the amount of money you thought into it and a severe case of depression! 

just go buy another truck. or sell that one and get a dump. dont be stupid


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

newhere;1015633 said:


> rusty keg, i belive you have been drinkin outa the keg to much because that idea is simply ********!!!!!!!!! you are going to end up with a hack of a truck, 3 times the amount of money you thought into it and a severe case of depression!
> 
> just go buy another truck. or sell that one and get a dump. dont be stupid


I know who I'm going to seek out if I need a question answered. Sorry  you have been replaced.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Just put a dump bed on it and leave it a single wheel OR make the current bed a dumper.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Rusty, judging by your numerous posts regarding modifications/upgrades etc. to this truck, I have to wonder if you have to much time on your hands or just too much money? I personally had a EZDumper in a SRW 8' bed pickup and it was handy as he*l back before I had an actual dump truck. For the minimal investment that they are,(especially a used one) you cant go wrong. I had sideboards and carried 5 yds mulch, 2 face cords firewood,or 2 yds topsoil with it. Very handy before I had a dump truck. Also, there is a company I think called Z-dump that makes a dump insert that is tucked into the bed that allows the stock truck tailgate to close and is not visible above the framerails so no one would know you have it if in there as far as looks are concerned. The motor mounts in your fenderwell. I personally bought my EZDumper, used it for 3 seasons and sold it for over half of what it cost new. They seem to have a good resale as they are a great starter for new guys. Best of luck wth your decision.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I forgot about an ez dump. That would be my route.


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

I would go with an ez dump as well, down easter makes a replacement tailgate spreader to fit on it too.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

s&mll;1015630 said:


> Rusty dont want to put you down, but you will not get 30k for your truck.... With the plow and salter.
> 
> Your truck with the vortech and say 30k miles might might catch 21-22k


Thats my point, we would loose a lot of money, and we had a storm on friday/sat, and just hit 20,000 miles...



newhere;1015633 said:


> rusty keg, i belive you have been drinkin outa the keg to much because that idea is simply ********!!!!!!!!! you are going to end up with a hack of a truck, 3 times the amount of money you thought into it and a severe case of depression!
> 
> just go buy another truck. or sell that one and get a dump. dont be stupid


Thats why i am asking, now i know its a bad idea. But so we called our local outfitter, and he is gonna give us some ideas...



Banksy;1015894 said:


> Just put a dump bed on it and leave it a single wheel OR make the current bed a dumper.


Thats what we are leaning towards now (single wheel dumper).



dieseld;1015handy before I had a dump truck. Also said:


> Rusty, judging by your numerous posts regarding modifications/upgrades etc. to this truck, I have to wonder if you have to much time on your hands or just too much money? I personally had a EZDumper in a SRW 8' bed pickup and it was handy as he*l back before I had an actual dump truck. For the minimal investment that they are,(especially a used one) you cant go wrong. I had sideboards and carried 5 yds mulch, 2 face cords firewood,or 2 yds topsoil with it. Very Z-dump that makes a dump insert that is tucked into the bed that allows the stock truck tailgate to close and is not visible above the framerails so no one would know you have it if in there as far as looks are concerned. The motor mounts in your fenderwell. I personally bought my EZDumper, used it for 3 seasons and sold it for over half of what it cost new. They seem to have a good resale as they are a great starter for new guys. Best of luck wth your decision.


Well, seeing how im in the snow biz, i would say i have a lotta time... And i come here for opinions/ advice... Thanks, we are gonna look at some inserts too. We are waitin for some prices to convert it to a single wheel dumper...



Banksy;1016018 said:


> I forgot about an ez dump. That would be my route.





4man;1017633 said:


> I would go with an ez dump as well, down easter makes a replacement tailgate spreader to fit on it too.


Ok, thanks i didnt know they had tailgate spreaders for inserst...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, and i said im here to ask questions, and seek advice... I never said this was set in stone. 

Like how i asked about making it DRW, i asked, because i didnt know if we could drop the old rearend, and throw in a dually... Like i said thats why im asking. You guys dont have to be aholes, not saying all of you are, some of you are very helpful, and sincere... I like to have gun as much as th next guy, but theirs a time and a thread. If you wanna BS, go to my picture thread.

Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rusty, what options does this truck have, I would think it would be worth more than $21-22000? It does have a lot of miles for a 09'. Must have been 35 ish when new??


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

WIPensFan;1017691 said:


> Rusty, what options does this truck have, I would think it would be worth more than $21-22000? It does have a lot of miles for a 09'. Must have been 35 ish when new??


Idk, not many. I looked on the sticker... The truck was about 32,000 alone, then the plow... Im sorry, my price was off. But you all know what a brand new Boss RT3 poly v-plow goes for...

The miles are rather low, i think. It spends all winter in a garage waiting for snow, and sits outside of the garage, and waits for us to come get it and the trailer. We got it like last jan...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just did the KBB (i know it sucks, but it gives a number, and its free)... $26,490...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would think that truck would be easy to sell. Lot of warranty left and there are many guys looking for trucks that are close to new that they can save a couple bucks on. Another plus is that it's a one ton, good work truck. I still say sell it and get the truck you want. You'll take a little hit on this deal but you'll forget about it after using your new dump truck!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It sounds like you are having problems with your salt freezing up. If you could find a place to park the truck with heat then you wouldn't have to sell the truck. Am I right or wrong? Or are you looking for a dump for some other reason? Don't listen to the guys that are A-holes on this site.


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

keep the truck i have a buddy who has a nice 1997 F350 2wd 7.3 powerstroke with around 66,000 miles on it, hendrickson cheif dump body in decent shape but some rust issues with a central hydraulic salt spreader for sale for $7,000


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1018009 said:


> It sounds like you are having problems with your salt freezing up. If you could find a place to park the truck with heat then you wouldn't have to sell the truck. Am I right or wrong? Or are you looking for a dump for some other reason? Don't listen to the guys that are A-holes on this site.


Thats not the reason, we want to do more mulch jobs... And use it for other things...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1019456 said:


> Thats not the reason, we want to do more mulch jobs... And use it for other things...


Find a used EZ Dump.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Rusty Keg 3 stay with the SRW. I also agree with the guys about being a better plow truck. Get an EZ dumper or aluminum set-up like Mr. Markus(NICE RIGS!) The overall truck is narrower too. I have 1 dually platform dump,i'd rather plow with a pick-up any day. My 2 cents.


----------



## johndeereman123 (Nov 15, 2016)

rusty_keg_3 said:


> Ok,we are thinking about turning our 2009 Silverado 3500HD into a dump truck. Well, our truck is a single rear wheel, its an 8 ft bed.
> 
> We are are wondering what you have to do to make it a dually. Since its a 1 ton, we heard you could just switch up some stuff, or do you just gotta swap the rear-ends?
> 
> ...


Hey I know this is a hella old post, but did you ever end up putting a dump bed on your chevy? i have a 2007 2500hd and am debating between a dump insert or putting a landscape bed on.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

johndeereman123 said:


> Hey I know this is a hella old post, but did you ever end up putting a dump bed on your chevy? i have a 2007 2500hd and am debating between a dump insert or putting a landscape bed on.


A dump insert will be much easier. Adapting any standard flat bed/dump body/stake body/etc to a pick-up truck chassis will required fairly extensive fabricating due to the differences in width, and sometimes the shape, or the chassis since all the premade bodies are designed for a straight, flat, 34" cab and chassis frame width.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

johndeereman123 said:


> Hey I know this is a hella old post, but did you ever end up putting a dump bed on your chevy? i have a 2007 2500hd and am debating between a dump insert or putting a landscape bed on.


I doubt you'll get an answer. He hasn't been on the site since November of 2014.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I doubt you'll get an answer. He hasn't been on the site since November of 2014.


Yup, he probably dumped the Chevy and bought a Dodge. Now he's broken down and lost.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My chevy srw dump just rolled 500k last week...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> My chevy srw dump just rolled 500k last week...
> View attachment 182385


That's only 310k miles, big whoop.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> That's only 310k miles, big whoop.....


----------

